# Anyone keep Angelfish with Amano shrimp ?.



## Ra's al Ghul

As the title says


----------



## JTang

How big are the Angels?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

The angels are full grown, I would get bigger amanos I think it might be okay if they cant fit them in their mouth.


----------



## trevorhoang

i have seen angels to be very agressive. they might try to take a bite out of amanoes


----------



## keitarosan

i found my angels (no matter how small or big) to be very nippy with all other inhabitants of the tank. my amanos are nowhere to be seen unless the lights are off and only the moonlights are on. even then, they are very very cautious of coming out of their hiding. 

personally, i wouldn't keep any shrimp with angels.


----------



## bamboo

I think my angels ate my cardinals 

I wouldn't put amanos with angels as well


----------



## gimlid

Angels are big eaters and shrimp are mouth sized.
the only fish I ever trust with my shrimp are coryadoras and plecos.


----------



## effox

Agreed. They'll only survive in a planted tank, and won't come out from hiding, so it's a waste of money anyways, IMO speaking from my experience.


----------



## JTang

bambam said:


> I think my angels ate my cardinals


They must have! I have lost an entire school of 20 cardinals in 3 days when I had my 2 5''angels...


----------



## bamboo

WOW John 5"!!! I think mine are about 3" and i had about 20 cardinals if not more and now i only have 3 left. 

I have apple snails with my shrimps and L010a to grow out and baby BNP =)


----------



## jkcichlid

Have had a dozen amano's with my angels for the past year. Haven't lost any to the angels yet. Assuming they are still alive because the angels were put in as babies and grew up with the amanos in the tank


----------



## Momobobo

If Guppies could wipe out my shrimp I'm sure Angels could. And it was to my knowledge that you shouldnt keep Neons/Cardinals with Angels because they are the natural prey of Angels fish o.o


----------



## JTang

jkcichlid said:


> Have had a dozen amano's with my angels for the past year. Haven't lost any to the angels yet. Assuming they are still alive because the angels were put in as babies and grew up with the amanos in the tank


Remind me of the original school of Cardinals that I got w the baby Angels. They grew up n lived happily together for over 2 yrs! Most died from aging... I gave away the remaining 4 or 5 to my parents.


----------



## couch

I placed 2 small angels in a 55 gallon with a bunch of amanos. That night the majority of the amanos jumped out and tried to make a run for it. I don't recommend it.


----------



## bamboo

If it can fit into their mouths, they will prob end up inside their belly
Why did that not come into my mind before putting a whole bunch of cardinals in with my angels...


----------



## JTang

Either cardinals or amanos are gonna end up as snacks for the angels eventually. $2 a bite... $$!
I almost cut opened my 2 angels' bellys to find out whos the murderer! Well, most likely they'd teamed up on them... Haaha!


----------

